# New Safety Harness



## cradams10 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone have rec's on a harness? Thinking about an HSS Ultra lite. Any suggestions on the best place/ price to get one?


----------



## watermedic (Aug 26, 2011)

I really like the Muddy. Less than $100 and comes with the linemans rope.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 30, 2011)

Hunters Safety System....I usually buy from Cabela's.


----------



## mattech (Aug 30, 2011)

I just purchased a tree spider vest and am very happy with it as for comfort and movement.


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 15, 2011)

i second the muddy.


----------

